# Your PC did not start correctly



## Awalford (Oct 14, 2015)

I have tried to restart with no luck. Goes through auto repair and diognosis of PC with no change. I have a toshiba satellite s854-s5377. Window 10. Help please.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have a toshiba satellite s854-s5377. Window 10.


Are you positive that Toshiba Satellite laptop is a *S854-S5377* model?

The closest model to it that I can find is S855-S5377N.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Awalford (Oct 14, 2015)

flavallee said:


> Are you positive that Toshiba Satellite laptop is a *S854-S5377* model?
> 
> The closest model to it that I can find is S855-S5377N.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Yes you are correct sorry for the typo


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Toshiba Satellite S855-S5377N* (PSKFUU-013003)
According to its detailed marketing specs, it originally came with Windows 8 64-bit.
According to its drivers and downloads section, it has no downloadable drivers for Windows 10.
How long ago did you upgrade it to Windows 10?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Awalford (Oct 14, 2015)

Maybe a month ago. Didn't seem to have any problems until now


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never used Windows 8/8.1 and made the upgrade to Windows 10, so my input here is limited.

I'm not there to see how you use that laptop and what's installed in it, so there could be any number of reasons why it won't start.

My advice is to contact Toshiba support and see if they can help you.

Do you live in the U.S.A. or elsewhere?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Awalford (Oct 14, 2015)

flavallee said:


> I've never used Windows 8/8.1 and made the upgrade to Windows 10, so my input here is limited.
> 
> I'm not there to see how you use that laptop and what's installed in it, so there could be any number of reasons why it won't start.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm in the Midwest thank you for taking the time appreciate your input


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Yes I'm in the Midwest


The Restore Disks site (which ships only in the U.S.A.) should have a factory restore/system recovery disc kit for your laptop.

We need to confirm its identity first.

Did it come with Windows 8 64-bit?

Does it have part number *PSKFUU-013003?

--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

